# Does anyone help me solve that swap_pager_getswapspace problem?



## teo (Nov 19, 2017)

Hello!

I want to update the ports and packages of the system, because it is giving me vulnerabilities and I can not update. Is FreeBSD 11.1 of  64-bits.

The swapon is of:


% `swapinfo`

```
Device          512-blocks     Used    Avail Capacity
/dev/vtbd0p3       2097064   215664  1881400    10%
%
```


```
===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/devel/gmake

===>>> Starting check for build dependencies
===>>> Gathering  dependency list for devel/gmake from ports swap_pager_getswapspace(16); failed
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 20, 2017)

How much memory does the machine have?


----------



## teo (Nov 20, 2017)

SirDice said:
			
		

> How much memory does the machine have?


It has 1024 MB, which in system monitoring it visualizes working between 350 MB and 550 maximum.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 20, 2017)

That's probably a bit on the low side to be able to build from ports. Can't you use packages?


----------



## teo (Nov 20, 2017)

SirDice said:
			
		

> That's probably a bit on the low side to be able to build from ports. Can't you use packages?


I'm trying to update the ports and packages of the system because it gives me some vulnerabilities, and it gives me errors.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 20, 2017)

Just use `pkg upgrade`.


----------



## teo (Nov 20, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Just use `pkg upgrade`.



I do the same thing, and that `pkg upgrade`  command doesn't update the applications that visualized vulnerabilities. And that's why I try to update with the *portmaster* command and visualized that error.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 20, 2017)

Post the output of `pkg -vv` and `pkg audit`.


----------



## teo (Nov 20, 2017)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Post the output of `pkg -vv` and `pkg audit`.


In this way ?

% `pkg -vv`

```
Version                 : 1.10.1
PKG_DBDIR = "/var/db/pkg";
PKG_CACHEDIR = "/var/cache/pkg";
PORTSDIR = "/usr/ports";
INDEXDIR = "";
INDEXFILE = "INDEX-11";
HANDLE_RC_SCRIPTS = false;
DEFAULT_ALWAYS_YES = false;
ASSUME_ALWAYS_YES = false;
REPOS_DIR [
    "/etc/pkg/",
    "/usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/",
]
PLIST_KEYWORDS_DIR = "";
SYSLOG = true;
ABI = "FreeBSD:11:amd64";
ALTABI = "freebsd:11:x86:64";
DEVELOPER_MODE = false;
VULNXML_SITE = "http://vuxml.freebsd.org/freebsd/vuln.xml.bz2";
FETCH_RETRY = 3;
PKG_PLUGINS_DIR = "/usr/local/lib/pkg/";
PKG_ENABLE_PLUGINS = true;
PLUGINS [
]
DEBUG_SCRIPTS = false;
PLUGINS_CONF_DIR = "/usr/local/etc/pkg/";
PERMISSIVE = false;
REPO_AUTOUPDATE = true;
NAMESERVER = "";
HTTP_USER_AGENT = "pkg/1.10.1";
EVENT_PIPE = "";
FETCH_TIMEOUT = 30;
UNSET_TIMESTAMP = false;
SSH_RESTRICT_DIR = "";
PKG_ENV {
}
PKG_SSH_ARGS = "";
DEBUG_LEVEL = 0;
ALIAS {
    all-depends = "query %dn-%dv";
    annotations = "info -A";
    build-depends = "info -qd";
    cinfo = "info -Cx";
    comment = "query -i \"%c\"";
    csearch = "search -Cx";
    desc = "query -i \"%e\"";
    download = "fetch";
    iinfo = "info -ix";
    isearch = "search -ix";
    prime-list = "query -e '%a = 0' '%n'";
    prime-origins = "query -e '%a = 0' '%o'";
    leaf = "query -e '%#r == 0' '%n-%v'";
    list = "info -ql";
    noauto = "query -e '%a == 0' '%n-%v'";
    options = "query -i \"%n - %Ok: %Ov\"";
    origin = "info -qo";
    provided-depends = "info -qb";
    raw = "info -R";
    required-depends = "info -qr";
    roptions = "rquery -i \"%n - %Ok: %Ov\"";
    shared-depends = "info -qB";
    show = "info -f -k";
    size = "info -sq";
}
CUDF_SOLVER = "";
SAT_SOLVER = "";
RUN_SCRIPTS = true;
CASE_SENSITIVE_MATCH = false;
LOCK_WAIT = 1;
LOCK_RETRIES = 5;
SQLITE_PROFILE = false;
WORKERS_COUNT = 0;
READ_LOCK = false;
PLIST_ACCEPT_DIRECTORIES = false;
IP_VERSION = 0;
AUTOMERGE = true;
VERSION_SOURCE = "";
CONSERVATIVE_UPGRADE = true;
PKG_CREATE_VERBOSE = false;
AUTOCLEAN = false;
DOT_FILE = "";
REPOSITORIES {
}
VALID_URL_SCHEME [
    "pkg+http",
    "pkg+https",
    "https",
    "http",
    "file",
    "ssh",
    "ftp",
    "ftps",
    "pkg+ssh",
    "pkg+ftp",
    "pkg+ftps",
]
ALLOW_BASE_SHLIBS = false;
WARN_SIZE_LIMIT = 1048576;
METALOG = "";
NFS_WITH_PROPER_LOCKING = false;


Repositories:
  FreeBSD: {
    url             : "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/quarterly",
    enabled         : yes,
    priority        : 0,
    mirror_type     : "SRV",
    signature_type  : "FINGERPRINTS",
    fingerprints    : "/usr/share/keys/pkg"
  }
%
```


% `pkg audit`

```
firefox-56.0.2_2,1 is vulnerable:
mozilla -- multiple vulnerabilities
CVE: CVE-2017-7842
CVE: CVE-2017-7840
CVE: CVE-2017-7839
CVE: CVE-2017-7838
CVE: CVE-2017-7837
CVE: CVE-2017-7836
CVE: CVE-2017-7835
CVE: CVE-2017-7834
CVE: CVE-2017-7833
CVE: CVE-2017-7832
CVE: CVE-2017-7831
CVE: CVE-2017-7830
CVE: CVE-2017-7828
CVE: CVE-2017-7827
CVE: CVE-2017-7826
WWW: https://vuxml.FreeBSD.org/freebsd/f78eac48-c3d1-4666-8de5-63ceea25a578.html

thunderbird-52.4.0 is vulnerable:
mozilla -- multiple vulnerabilities
CVE: CVE-2017-7842
CVE: CVE-2017-7840
CVE: CVE-2017-7839
CVE: CVE-2017-7838
CVE: CVE-2017-7837
CVE: CVE-2017-7836
CVE: CVE-2017-7835
CVE: CVE-2017-7834
CVE: CVE-2017-7833
CVE: CVE-2017-7832
CVE: CVE-2017-7831
CVE: CVE-2017-7830
CVE: CVE-2017-7828
CVE: CVE-2017-7827
CVE: CVE-2017-7826
WWW: https://vuxml.FreeBSD.org/freebsd/f78eac48-c3d1-4666-8de5-63ceea25a578.html

2 problem(s) in the installed packages found.
%
```
There are other new versions that need to be updated, and it is not shown with these two commands, it is only shown with the `portmaster -L`command.


% `portmaster -L`

```
===>>> Root ports (No dependencies, not depended on)
===>>> bsdinfo-0.22_1
===>>> pkg-1.10.1
   ===>>> New version available: pkg-1.10.2
===>>> portmaster-3.17.10
===>>> slim-themes-1.0.1_1
===>>> unrar-5.50b4,5
===>>> 5 root ports

===>>> Trunk ports (No dependencies, are depended on)
===>>> alsa-lib-1.1.2
===>>> boehm-gc-7.6.0
===>>> compat10x-amd64-10.3.1003000.20170608
===>>> db5-5.3.28_6
===>>> dmidecode-3.1_1
===>>> e2fsprogs-libuuid-1.43.6
   ===>>> New version available: e2fsprogs-libuuid-1.43.7
===>>> expat-2.2.1
===>>> faad2-2.7_6,1
   ===>>> New version available: faad2-2.8.6,1

------  ------  -------- 
------  ------- -------
------- ------- -------
===>>> thunar-vfs-1.2.0_11
===>>> thunderbird-52.4.0
   ===>>> New version available: thunderbird-52.4.0_5
===>>> urwfonts-1.0_7
===>>> urwfonts-ttf-1.0.7b18_6
===>>> viewnior-1.6_1
===>>> vlc-2.2.6_1,4
   ===>>> New version available: vlc-2.2.6_2,4
===>>> vuxml-1.1_3
===>>> wget-1.19.2
===>>> xarchiver-0.5.4.7
===>>> xdg-user-dirs-0.16
===>>> xfce-4.12_1
===>>> xfce4-dev-tools-4.12.0_1
===>>> xfce4-goodies-4.12_1
===>>> xfce4-mpc-plugin-0.5.0_1
===>>> xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin-0.2.4
   ===>>> New version available: xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin-0.2.5
===>>> xfce4-quicklauncher-plugin-1.9.4_17
===>>> xfce4-wmdock-plugin-0.6.0_2
===>>> xorg-7.7_3
===>>> xorg-macros-1.19.1
===>>> yasm-1.3.0
===>>> zh-ibus-chewing-1.5.1
===>>> zh-ibus-libpinyin-1.7.2_2
===>>> zh-ibus-pinyin-1.5.0_5
===>>> 67 leaf ports

===>>> 721 total installed ports
   ===>>> 61 have new versions available
%
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 20, 2017)

You're on the quarterly package branch, your ports tree is the latest branch. Which is fine because _security_ updates will find their way into the quarterly branch anyway.


----------



## teo (Nov 20, 2017)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You're on the quarterly package branch, your ports tree is the latest branch. Which is fine because _security_ updates will find their way into the quarterly branch anyway.



Right now those two vulnerabilities applications are available in the system to update with the *portmaster* command, however I get an error as displayed in the image shown at the beginning, and there is also a lot of others to update.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 20, 2017)

Just wait until the quarterly branch gets updated or switch your packages to latest.


----------



## teo (Nov 20, 2017)

SirDice said:
			
		

> ...... or switch your packages to latest.



For example firefox only offers source tarball package in .tar.gz or .tar.xz, and I don't know how to install it that way in FreeBSD or in which directories the *firefox* folder is placed to manually create the launcher.


----------



## PacketMan (Nov 21, 2017)

You already have Firefox installed and you don't need to fool around with tarballs.  You can use Portmaster, or pkg, or something like ports-mgmt/synth to help you manage your installed programs. None of them will help with the low memory you have; you could try increasing the size of your swap. I think I did that on a really old machine of mine. Painfully slow, but it worked, if I remember right.

Managing ports:
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html

Adding swap space:
https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/adding-swap-space.html


----------



## SirDice (Nov 21, 2017)

You don't need to use ports, just switch your packages to the latest branch and be done.

Create /usr/local/etc/repos/FreeBSD.conf:

```
FreeBSD: {
   url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest"
}
```

That's it. Now you're using the latest package branch instead of the quarterly branch.


----------

